# Missouri fox trotters!! SADDLE HELP



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I bought a missouri fox trotter last night(though he doesn't get here till Sat.) -- Anyway, I was wondering if I need a GAITED saddle? He is *very* wide! 

If I don't need a gaited saddle, should I use a semi-bars QH saddle or Full-bars?

What would be the most comfy. for him? He's around 14.2H

thanks

NOTE: could any one on here post pics of their missouri fox trotters? I just rode a gaited horse for the first time EVER last night - I am now a fox trotter fan! lol


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

The answer is more complicated than "gaited" saddle vs full or semi QH bars. Gaited horses are built as differently as non gaited horses. I have a wide mutton withered MFT mare and a RMH that is much more narrow.....they are both gaited, but require very different saddles. Find a saddle that fits YOUR horse, keeping in mind that gaited horses typically need more "flare" in the front to accommodate shoulder movement. Do some research before buying a saddle & don't get suckered into thinking that you can just buy a "gaited" saddle that automatically fit your horse. Both mine have custom made saddles....the RMH is built funky, I tried every saddle I owned & borrowed from various friends without getting anything close to a fit. The MFT would probably been pretty easy to fit, but I was so happy with the first saddle I bought from AMTS, I got another.


----------

